# sandhills in ND



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

This photo was taken from a post on trapperman. There were more than just these few. I thought there might be a season some where with as many as I saw in AK


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Colorado has a Sandhill Crane season that runs from Oct.2nd til Nov.28th.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't imagine there at the top of the taste list when it comes to eating them? But then again I haven't tried them, as their protected like Heron's etc. up here!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have a season but I'm not positive when it is, although I think it may be on as I type. They have an area in the southern part of the state that they congregate at. I do believe the limit is two.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Never ate them...only saw them.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Umm I thought they were on the endangered list... apparently I was wrong. I dont think I would want to eat one though. According to how hungry you were I guess.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey they taste great just like loon or a little somthing like eagle. Deep fried you would never know the differance.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL I hear ya man, they say Rat tastes just like Squirrel too!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rats are great...so I hear. I however am not heading down to the local dump to shoot dinner tonight :cook:I would much rather shoot tree rats ( and I do have a fondness for them ). Beaver are good eating too..as are muskrat....and you know what they are all related !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you ever eaten Nutria Rat??? well Y'all may not have them up there, not sure about that.


----------

